# A new light shines, for Chloe



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dear friend lost her beloved Golden, Chloe, today. My friend awoke this morning to find her sweet girl had died in her sleep. Chloe was only 8 years old, had recently completed her UD title and was a therapy dog extradorinaire. Chloe was a fun and fun-loving dog who was known to run "zoomies" even in the obedience ring. I am in shock as Chloe has been a part of my life as well. My heart goes out to my friend as Chloe has now joined her buddy, Beau, to zoom across the bridge.
Please give your dogs an extra hug tonight in Chloe's honor.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

RIP sweet Chloe


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you and your friend for sudden loss of Chloe.
It always makes me sad when a great dog leaves this plane and moves to a higher level closer to God; not to be seen, just felt, not to be touched, just sensed, but loved and missed forever.
Run free sweet Chloe with your old friend Beau and many new friends you have just met.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep softly sweet Chloe


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, how horrible. My heart breaks for your friend, and for you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a nightmare. 8 is way too young. I am so sad for your friend.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

This is so sad. I am so sorry Chloe had to leave so suddenly. 

The one goood thing is that she felt no pain. It was probably one of the kindest ways for Chloe.. Although not for her family. 

My heart breaks for Chloe's family. 

Rest easy sweet girl .. You will he missed


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

How sad! Rest easy sweet girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is awful, she was not that old, are they going to find out what she died of? I AM VERY SORRY.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How sad and shocking. My condolences to your friend and to you for this terrible loss of Chloe. As the "mom" to an 8 year old myself, my heart aches so much for your friend.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

How heartbreaking......my heart goes out to your friend, and you.

RIP Chloe.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How terrible...8 is way too young...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Chloe, she sounds like such a lovely girl - it's very sad


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Chloe. How horrible to loose a girl so young so suddenly with no explanation. Truly a HARD loss for the family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed sweet Chloe. You are forever loved.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how awful. We will keep your friend in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Chloe


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh what a shock! Hugs going to Chloe's family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the passing of Chole, my thoughts and prayers to all who loved her.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you all for your kind thoughts and words. I know Chloe is joined by a multitude of much loved pups across the bridge. I am at a loss as to how to help my friend with this loss. If I feel so much sadness as I picture Chloe's lovely and expressive face I can only imagine the loss that my friend feels. Chloe was the biggest support in her life and it is not possible to think of my friend without thinking of Chloe nearby.
There are so many funny images I have of Chloe. As my friend would enter the obedience ring Chloe's burst of energy would send her into a "zoomy" to everyone's dismay, though it did bring a smile to your face. Ultimately she earned her utility title but it was quite the challenge channeling Chloe's energy. 
Chloe left behind many friends both human and canine and a gathering of patients where she spent every weekend offering comfort as a therapy dog.
Funny little Chloe you were one special dog who will not ever be forgotten. You have lots of room now to "zoom" to far places.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for such a sudden heartbreaking loss....


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Sending big hugs from Kahuna and myself


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I know them too and heard the devastating news this morning.
It is just heartbreaking and my heart goes out to Chloe's mom.

Chloe was a wonderful sweet girl and always made sure that Augie and I felt welcome when we saw them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

BAYBEAMS

God Bless Chloe and her owner!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed dear Chloe.

My condolences to your friend.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Chloe left such an amazing mark on the lives of so many people. Chloe you are so missed.

Thank-you all for keeping Chloe, her Mom and her friends in your thoughts...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. There are just no words. Chloe is blessed in this, free of the pains that so many of our Golden friends endure as they age. I find comfort in the idea that death is God inhaling, but this just leaves me gasping.

Run free, sweet Chloe, and peace be with your family.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your friend on this heartbreaking loss. Rest in peace, sweet Chloe.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Condolences to your friend at this sad time

sleep softly Chloe


----------

